# New construction 37' x 25' three car garage.



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

flyboy said:


> I thought I might get some ideas on lighting for my new three car garage from you folks.
> 
> It's new construction so everything is open.
> 
> ...


Ceiling height? What are you going to do in the garage area besides park your Camper, boat, brother-in-law's boat, lawnmower, truck, car, four gas cans, ATV, etc. etc. in it??:laughing:


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

If you are a car guy, then one important lighting factor is color temperature. When I did my garage, I tried every 'T8' bulb that I could find. Ended up using 6500K bulbs.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

wendon said:


> Ceiling height?


A little over 10 feet. 



wendon said:


> What are you going to do in the garage area besides park your Camper, boat, brother-in-law's boat, lawnmower, truck, car, four gas cans, ATV, etc. etc. in it??:laughing:


A couple of cars, maybe a small bass boat, a long work bench along the back wall; someday I might build a small kit plane in one of the bays...who knows. :laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Speedskater said:


> If you are a car guy, then one important lighting factor is color temperature. When I did my garage, I tried every 'T8' bulb that I could find. Ended up using 6500K bulbs.


Interesting...

You used them in recessed cans?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

flyboy said:


> A little over 10 feet.
> 
> What are you going to do in the garage area besides park your Camper, boat, brother-in-law's boat, lawnmower, truck, car, four gas cans, ATV, etc. etc. in it??:laughing:


A couple of cars, maybe a small bass boat, a long work bench along the back wall; someday I might build a small kit plane in one of the bays...who knows. :laughing:[/quote]
I'm kind of a fluorescent person myself. With 10' ceilings I don't know if I'd recommend T5's though. Maybe some type of a T8 fixture with a reflector. If you want to light up the ceiling, and you want it brilliant, there's nothing wrong with a good T5 tandem open strip either. I'd save the LED's for the man cave. T5's are not a man cave item in my opinion.:laughing:
We had a customer that built him a woodworking shop. The ceilings are only about 8' but he wanted it real bright and he wanted light if it was cold. The T5 open strips are blinding!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

flyboy said:


> I thought I might get some ideas on lighting for my new three car garage from you folks.
> 
> It's new construction so everything is open.
> 
> ...


Since it sounds like you'll have a finished ceiling ( Sheetrock ) I'd lean toward recessed lighting . With only a 10' ceiling height , I don't think you'll want a high output , surface mount T-5 with that low of a ceiling ? I'd go recessed LED .


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

flyboy said:


> A little over 10 feet.
> 
> What are you going to do in the garage area besides park your Camper, boat, brother-in-law's boat, lawnmower, truck, car, four gas cans, ATV, etc. etc. in it??:laughing:


A couple of cars, maybe a small bass boat, a long work bench along the back wall; someday I might build a small kit plane in one of the bays...who knows. :laughing:[/quote]

I'm kind of a fluorescent person myself. With 10' ceilings I don't know if I'd recommend T5's though. Maybe some type of a T8 fixture with a reflector. If you want to light up the ceiling, and you want it brilliant, there's nothing wrong with a good T5 tandem open strip either. I'd save the LED's for the man cave. T5's are not a man cave item in my opinion.:laughing:
We had a customer that built him a woodworking shop. The ceilings are only about 8' but he wanted it real bright and he wanted light if it was cold. The T5 open strips are blinding!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

chain hung 4' 2 tube 'plug in' T8's from HD are less than $20 ea

they're actually cheaper than the replacement ballast for them


~CS~


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> chain hung 4' 2 tube 'plug in' T8's from HD are less than $20 ea
> 
> they're actually cheaper than the replacement ballast for them
> 
> ~CS~


I've got 4 of those on my attic , lol ! They're lithonia a d a lot better than the commercial electric crap they used to sell years ago !


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I hate LEDs and would not use them at all. I would go the T8 fluorescent route myself.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I hate LEDs and would not use them at all. I would go the T8 fluorescent route myself.


What's up with the LED's?


----------



## Speedskater (Oct 2, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> chain hung 4' 2 tube 'plug in' T8's from HD are less than $20 ea
> they're actually cheaper than the replacement ballast for them
> ~CS~


That's about what I used.
A dozen HD Commercial Electric #140-857 duals.
I started with more expensive units, but they trashed my good FM radio.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> What's up with the LED's?


Personal preference on my part. I don't like the light they produce, and I don't believe that high power leds will have long term longevity.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Bioluminescent algae.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure you'll figure out the lighting. I just hope that you don't put anything less than 9' high doors on that thing so it'll be useful. Also, it's nice to put a beam and hoist in one section for fun projects. do it when you build it or you'll end up regretting. just sayin . . .


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Bioluminescent algae.


Won't it dry out? :jester:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

flyboy said:


> Won't it dry out? :jester:


Don't pester me with the details!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Don't pester me with the details!


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

To not penetrate the ceiling, I'd go with surface mount or chain mount strip fixtures. Simple, cheap, easy to services. 

Can lights are nice, but your beam spread at 10' will be poor. the number of cans you'll need for decent lighting and the cost would make that unattractive in my opinion. The savings on LED won't be there based upon the need for increased fixtures and higher up front cost. 

Just my opinion. 

I also feel the ceiling is a bit low to consider T5 HO. I prefer those for above 20'.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> To not penetrate the ceiling, I'd go with surface mount or chain mount strip fixtures. Simple, cheap, easy to services.
> 
> Can lights are nice, but your beam spread at 10' will be poor. the number of cans you'll need for decent lighting and the cost would make that unattractive in my opinion. The savings on LED won't be there based upon the need for increased fixtures and higher up front cost.
> 
> ...


I'd have to agree with you on the recessed lights. I've installed a lot of T5 open strips on 14' ceilings and have had great luck with them. I don't know if I'd install a T8 strip without a reflector on anything over a 10' ceiling. I depends what you're going to do in the garage. Sleeping or surgery???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Be a cheap ass and just throw you up about 8 - 10 keyless with 100 watt equivalent cfl. Less than $50. :laughing:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

drspec said:


> Be a cheap ass and just throw you up about 8 - 10 keyless with 100 watt equivalent cfl. Less than $50. :laughing:


Hey who you callin cheap? I'll put in strips one day, honest.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I would stay away from the cans. You wont get the light you need from the without having to install a bunch of task lighting were you want better light.

I have a couple 6 lamp t5 fixtures in my 2-stall. 12' ceiling. Its bright even with the 5 year old lamps.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

would you have to use fire barriers around the cans if you have finished space above,


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

T-5 HO's the more light the better....:thumbsup:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> T-5 HO's the more light the better....:thumbsup:


Do they make those in a trough style that fit between the ceiling joists? I'd like to get a recessed look if possible.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Do they make those in a trough style that fit between the ceiling joists? I'd like to get a recessed look if possible.


Are you going to have a sheetrock ceiling or is it going to be open?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Are you going to have a sheetrock ceiling or is it going to be open?


Sheetrock...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

eds said:


> would you have to use fire barriers around the cans if you have finished space above,


Not with the airtight construction and approved for direct contact with insulation type....I don't think so.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Sheetrock...


They do make 1x4 drop in type like these...just make sure they're the 54 watt type....

http://www.troffers.net/lightolier-h9s1glr-hp90-recessed-1x4-fluorescent-fixture-t8-t5-t5ho/


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> They do make 1x4 drop in type like these...just make sure they're the 54 watt type....
> 
> http://www.troffers.net/lightolier-h9s1glr-hp90-recessed-1x4-fluorescent-fixture-t8-t5-t5ho/


That's what I was looking for. 

What you think of these from the same website? http://www.troffers.net/cree-cr14-1x4-led-recessed-architectural-troffer/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

flyboy said:


> That's what I was looking for.
> 
> What you think of these from the same website? http://www.troffers.net/cree-cr14-1x4-led-recessed-architectural-troffer/


Those are LEDs ,they look nice but I'm not sure about the light output and lifespan,,too new of a technology for me,I'd really like to see those in action before installing them.

How do you service those?

Can you get the exact replacement parts?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

6 T5 2-lamp strips on 3 switches


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Bbsound said:


> 6 T5 2-lamp strips on 3 switches


Like these...


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Those are LEDs ,they look nice but I'm not sure about the light output and lifespan,,too new of a technology for me,I'd really like to see those in action before installing them.
> 
> How do you service those?
> 
> Can you get the exact replacement parts?


Good questions; I have no idea. 

Like you said, it's new technology and hard to find anyone with any experience with them.


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

I think that that garage ceiling will need to rocked in fire rock if you have a living area above, and recess lights in a fire rock ceiling might exceed the allowable inches that can be removed


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

eds said:


> I think that that garage ceiling will need to rocked in fire rock if you have a living area above, and recess lights in a fire rock ceiling might exceed the allowable inches that can be removed


I'll have to check that out...:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I agree with the keyless lampholders. That way, you can switch to whatever light source you want later. Just cover the round box with a fixture or supply a different type of light from it with a whip.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> I agree with the keyless lampholders. That way, you can switch to whatever light source you want later. Just cover the round box with a fixture or supply a different type of light from it with a whip.


Actually, that may not be a bad idea! :thumbsup:

I need to come to some conclusion within a week or so and get it wired, or I'll be holding up the sheetrockers. 

I wish Cletis would chime in, I know he has the right application for this. :laughing:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

eds said:


> I think that that garage ceiling will need to rocked in fire rock if you have a living area above, and recess lights in a fire rock ceiling might exceed the allowable inches that can be removed


5/8 Sheetrock covers that requirement in my municipality and no issue with recessed lights and living space above as long as I use IC cans.

...but I've been talked out of the cans so its not issue anyway. :laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Why isn't your vapor barrier upstairs on the roof?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

flyboy said:


> Actually, that may not be a bad idea! :thumbsup:
> 
> I need to come to some conclusion within a week or so and get it wired, or I'll be holding up the sheetrockers.
> 
> I wish Cletis would chime in, I know he has the right application for this. :laughing:


WWCD? Staple up NM to the sheet rock and run it into blue Carlon ceiling boxes that are (hopefully) screwed through the back into the joists with 1½" sheet rock screws. Then install the cheapest keyless fixtures you can buy from Home Cheapo and those cheap 100 watt Chinese incandescent bulbs.


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Speedskater said:


> If you are a car guy, then one important lighting factor is color temperature. When I did my garage, I tried every 'T8' bulb that I could find. Ended up using 6500K bulbs.


I plant my bulbs and use lamps for my lighting. :thumbup:


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Nom Deplume said:


> I plant my bulbs and use lamps for my lighting. :thumbup:


 
I get so tired of people saying this.

straight from GE's website

Whether its long life, energy savings, or quality of light, GE's linear fluorescent *bulbs* have your application covered. - See more at: http://www.gelighting.com/LightingW...ar-fluorescent/index.jsp#sthash.8DtJjMxj.dpuf


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

funny how the lighting industry is anal about saying lamps, but yet a major supplier isn't. Maybe it's because the public doesn't know the lingo? 

Anyways, you can definitely get T5 troffers, and can get them custom made at www.texasfluorescents.com

If you go T5HO or LED, you should be aware of the need to dispel the heat from the fixtures. HO lamps run hot, and the ballasts are rated up to a certain degree. After that, warranties are voided, they fail faster, etc. If there is no fixture ventilation, it's just a matter of time. Same with LED. Need to dissipate the heat from the fixture, and vented fixtures is the most common way with recessed fixtures. 

Tell us what you decide when you figure it out!


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

flyboy said:


> What would you install if we're your 3 car garage?


 This idea looks pretty cool


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would be afraid of getting hit by a subway car.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

If you go with t5ho's I would have multiple switches so you can go from super bright, to just the amount needed. That wattage will add up quick and will add plenty of heat that you might not want in summertime.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

flyboy said:


> 5/8 Sheetrock covers that requirement in my municipality and no issue with recessed lights and living space above as long as I use IC cans.
> 
> ...but I've been talked out of the cans so its not issue anyway. :laughing:


This is my recommendation


----------



## pistol pete (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree with t5 surface mount fixtures .. although the thought of using porcelains with 150w CFLs might just be the cheapest and brightest... I always thought about how to do in floor lights and the best I came up with was to put surface mount fluorescent lights with 1/2" plexiglass over them .. and maybe some kinda metal


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

The little T5 strips from lithonia would do a great job. Either 4 or 8 footers. Throw in some motion detectors and you are set. 
I might look into the new LED canopy fixtures Econolight has but I doubt I would go with that. seems like the spread might not be optimal.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Any update or pictures?


----------

